# Protien, calicum, etc. Balance?



## lauraanimal1 (Sep 5, 2013)

When the girls get prego what do they need most of? onder:
High protein, Hi calcium? etc. etc.? 

I have good alfalfa thanks to Goat Crazy and I also get 2 50gallon barrels of Spent grains a week. I got Good minerals and they get plenty of mixed fresh veggies daily. I know I should start the ones that wasn't getting grains on grain. Im wondering if I gave them the spent grains, what else would I need to balance it? I ask because this is a great free feed available and while yes I can afford to buy feeds, I am on a limited income, Im on disability, So funds are always limited. I would love to put what I can save on grains into a savings for Goat E.R.'s that obviously happen from time to time. While I have a vet here in town, there is NONE that deals with goats. They admit what they do is basically guess work with them. And with that it also brings the fact I cant get Rx meds either for my girls. So I would like to have the $ to take my Girls to a Goat vet should I need to once I find one, and more then likely it will be in the next state (Colorado) Ft. Collins is closest so if anyone know of one in that area. Also if anyone knows a vet that I can get that will help me with getting RX meds for the goats that would be great. The one I was told about is no longer in service I guess....:blue:


----------



## lauraanimal1 (Sep 5, 2013)

Bump
:smile:


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Boy, I don't know. Have you been through a kidding season with a similar feed program in the past? Do you have any information on the spent grains? I've kind of gone away from feeding my pregnant does anything besides quality hay. I start them mostly on orchard or Timothy and then gradually add in alfalfa. If I feed any grain, it's a balanced feed for goats. My does' kidding dates are all spread out though which makes it tough.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

GoatHiker and Janeen128 could probably help you.


----------



## lauraanimal1 (Sep 5, 2013)

No this will be my 1st kidding season ever!!! :!::razz::dance::crazy::hair::lovey:hlala::worried::?:-?:shock::leap::shrug::?::snowman: SO bit over nervous and anxious, worried scared, all the above and then some.


----------



## lauraanimal1 (Sep 5, 2013)

Getting Hay of any sort around here isn't easy, the best kind of Alfafla/ Hay I have found is at Goat Crazy's and that's 3 hours from here. Sadly I didn't do my homework when it came to hay and etc in my area and what is available and such when deciding to get goats. :wallbang: Main thing that's around here is regular prairie grasses "Some" Brome Hay from the feed store if I want to pay 15 dollars a small short bail. In the process of getting truck fixed to help be able to get hay in other areas further away to make the trip at least some what worth it, but Driving over and hour anywhere to get the max of three bales of hay just bites. I was blessed by the fact I have a friend who needed Alfalfa too so she had a trailer and I knew Goat Crazy so that worked for me this month and was able to get a Large bale of Alfalfa mix for this month, but don't know if she is going to need it again next month or if she does need some it will be when I have the $ at the same time.... So like I said trying to figure out a plan "B"! All I know I can remember about the spent grains is that they are High in Protien, but I cant rember all the other stuff,...to be honest I been filling my head with SOOOOO much goat info, I think its falling out faster then I can put it in at this point!
:-(


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Do a search. There are a couple of threads on it.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

With the spent grains you MUST feed alfalfa (hay or pellets) and or beet pulp pellets, something with calcium in it. The reason why is the spent grain is 25%-29% protein, so that's why you need to balance it out. I do feed an allstock feed with it, but with the spent grain it disappears slowly I feed alfalfa pellets with it, as well as grass hay too. I also offer kelp and manna pro minerals too. Hope this helps. I actually feed half and half right now, once one of my girls freshens, she will be getting more alfalfa then the grain;-)


----------

